

More Schooling Might Raise IQ - mhb
http://gma.yahoo.com/more-schooling-might-raise-iq-210405370.html

======
absconditus
"He said the results are also consistent with the huge literature on the so-
called Flynn effect showing that IQs are modifiable across as well as within
generations and have been rising since the beginning of the 20th century."

Flynn recently performed a new study and found that the effect might no longer
be occurring in some populations.

"In the United Kingdom, a study by Flynn (2009) found that tests carried out
in 1980 and again in 2008 show that the IQ score of an average 14-year-old
dropped by more than two points over the period. For the upper half of the
results the performance was even worse."

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flynn_effect#Possible_end_of_pr...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flynn_effect#Possible_end_of_progression)

------
droithomme
Disappointing to see the last sentence in the article is an ad hominem attack
against all those who may be skeptical. Perhaps the article would have better
ended with a link to the study or at least its title. (It's available here to
read for 2 days for $10 :
[http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2011/12/19/1106077109.abst...](http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2011/12/19/1106077109.abstract))

------
JoeAltmaier
Educators create IQ tests; that they measure what educators value is hardly
surprising.

~~~
hessenwolf
In other news, more training leads to better athletes.

